# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  مشکل در نصب برنامه

## majidbahrami

درووووووووود..
دوستان من یه برنامه نوشتم همه کارشو کردم..اما وقتی بعد نصب میخوای اجرا کنی اررور میده..البته روی ویندوز
خودم جواب میده و چندایی از بچه ها.. اما یکی ویندوز 8 داره با این مشکل روبه رو شده

عکسو ببینید
من با دستور regsvr32 خواستم بازم ریجستر کنم اما نشد...موقع ستاپ سازی هم فایلها ی کمکی هم در کنار پنجره هم در پوشه ی سیستم 32 کپی میشن

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم
ممکن است بخاطر محدودیت دسترسی برنامه هایی باشد که دسترسی administrator ندارند، برای بررسی موضوع هم میتوانید فایل نصب را بصورت RunAsAdmin. اجرا کنید و یا cmd را با این دسترسی اجرا کنید تا regsvr32 همتحت دسترسی cmd فایل های ocx را ریجستر کند

موفق باشید

----------


## majidbahrami

]چطور میتونم با cmd برنامه رو به صورت as admin اجرا کنم؟

----------


## محسن واژدی

> ]چطور میتونم با cmd برنامه رو به صورت as admin اجرا کنم؟


 وقتی cmd رو با دسترسی administrator اجرا کنیم تمام برنامه هایی که توسط اون اجرا میشوند با حق دسترسی admin باز میشن (در زیر شاخه پروسه cmd قرار میگیرن) مثلا اگر خطای regsvr32 بخاطر محدودیت دسترسی باشد، وقتی در اینحالت دوباره regsvr32 را اجرا کنیم بدون خطا فایل رو ثبت میکنه.

موفق باشید

----------

